# TCoDcon!



## Retsu (Nov 10, 2008)

If there was a TCoDcon, would you go?
Where would the ideal location be? Ideal time?


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 10, 2008)

1. Hellz yes. 
2. Anywhere in England, possibly Wales. London would probably be best (well, Kent would be best for me, but London'd be best for most people, I imagine).

I'm in the process of persuading as many UKianTCoDians (that is such an awesome word) to attend the May Expo in London, but it looks like parents and exams are (as always) getting in the way ):


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 10, 2008)

I WOULD TRY MY BEST TO
HERE. BECAUSE I AM SPECIAL.

But seriously if my parents let me I'd go anywhere.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Nov 10, 2008)

1. hellz yes.

2. the exact center of the earth in order to  make travel for everyone easier.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Nov 10, 2008)

1. Hell yeah. I'd go to one of those. It'd be a great chance to meet some people (one in particular) that I've wanted to meet for a while.

2. Anywhere near Chicago, particularly in its northern suburbs. I can't afford plane fare :[


----------



## Ayame (Nov 10, 2008)

I'd definitely WANT to show up.  
It would be very, very awesome, but it would be a huge expense- plane fare for nearly everyone, setting up the actual convention, all those little things, but it might be worth it.
I don't think I should even consider picking a location, because it will be a selfish, convenient place that most of you will never be able to get to without enduring long flights.
Maybe we could all go to Antarctica so everyone would have to travel majorly.  We'd practically have a whole continent to ourselves.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Nov 10, 2008)

Ayame said:


> Maybe we could all go to Antarctica so everyone would have to travel majorly.  We'd practically have a whole continent to ourselves.


And we would spread the Con out over the entire thing...and maybe decide to live there and turn it into our own country.


----------



## Negrek (Nov 10, 2008)

I'd sure love to go to one, but with virtually no disposable to income to speak of, unless it was held somewhere easily within driving distance of one of my houses during August, I doubt I'd be able to attend.


----------



## o_O (Nov 10, 2008)

1. Heck yeah, if I was allowed to.
2. Southern California :D


----------



## Jester (Nov 10, 2008)

1. HELL TO THE YEAH!

2. somewhere in montana.


----------



## Zeph (Nov 10, 2008)

Tailsy said:


> But seriously if my parents let me I'd go anywhere.


----------



## Alexi (Nov 10, 2008)

Hell to the fuck yeah :D

I'd say England as well, since most people live there or close to there. Or! Make it annual and have it in different places each year.

Maybe we could get together and create a teleporter. :D:D:D


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 10, 2008)

I'd like to. And London would be good, it gives me an excuse to go to Europe. :3


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah, sure. I'd prefer it if it was in Belgium, France, Holland, Luxemburg or Germany since I can go there for a low fare but England would be fine too. Most places in Europe would be okay.
Anywhere else would be too expensive for a short trip.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Nov 10, 2008)

London would be good for me too, since it's just a train ride from here. w00t, not much travel time!


----------



## Seritinajii (Nov 10, 2008)

I'd love to go but my parents wouldn't let me. ;-;

Lemmethink... Maybe Thanksgiving (US) weekend in somewhere like New York City or Los Angeles or something. Or somewhere in Europe I haven't been to. 83


----------



## nastypass (Nov 10, 2008)

You know at first I thought you guys went ahead and planned this without me.  :'(

ANYWAYS somewhere within reasonable driving distance  of me (or here |3) would be best, because parents are kinda nazi-ish when it comes to this sort of thing.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 10, 2008)

YES of course... if I was allowed to.

For me, it would be somewhere in Norway, but I only know of one more Norwegian user on this forum and...


----------



## Eevee (Nov 10, 2008)

can we make it #tcodcon instead

and "ideal location" is a silly thing to ask; half the forums are 14, so the answer is going to be "within five blocks of my house lol"


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah, we have members from all over the world you know. You can't expect people to go to *insert country here* just for the 'con.
So ideal location would be on teh intahwebs.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 10, 2008)

Worst Username Ever said:


> So ideal location would be on teh intahwebs.


Well then what's the point of talking about it if we're here already.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Nov 10, 2008)

FECKING HELL YES!


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 10, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Well then what's the point of talking about it if we're here already.


Eeh... maybe some other place than this forum? To make it "special"?


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Nov 10, 2008)

Well, perhaps it would be possible to hold more than 1 con at the same time in different places in the world, EG: One in America, one in the UK, one somewhere else in Europe etc.


----------



## Jolty (Nov 10, 2008)

No I wouldn't
maybe if I was younger I would but now... nah.

I'd *much* sooner meet people from the other forum I go to


----------



## Minish (Nov 10, 2008)

I'd love to. <3 If all the people I get on well with here went. XD Since the UK is _considerably_ smaller than the US (just using the two countries most people live in here) I think a UK TCoDders meet-up would be awesome.

I'd definitely go if it were possible.


----------



## Old Catch (Nov 10, 2008)

I'd go if I could but, like Eevee said, I couldn't unless it happened in my state. :/


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 10, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Tailsy said:
> 
> 
> > I WOULD TRY MY BEST TO
> ...


But it would be nice. Maybe it'd just make sense to make country specific ones or something.

I doubt it'd ever happen though.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 10, 2008)

> and "ideal location" is a silly thing to ask; half the forums are 14, so the answer is going to be "within five blocks of my house lol"


pfft, at _eleven_ I was flying alone from Dublin to New York >:(


----------



## Alexi (Nov 10, 2008)

Very few are as awesome as you, opal.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 10, 2008)

I was doing long-distance travelling when I was young too but that doesn't make *me* awesome ):


----------



## Alexi (Nov 10, 2008)

LiveJournals can only be so cool.


----------



## Dewgong (Nov 10, 2008)

I'd go if I could. D:

Washington >:(



Eevee said:


> can we make it #tcodcon instead


If we ever have a #tcodcon make it on a weekend or some other time I'm at grandma's, I wanna come


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 10, 2008)

1. Yes, I would love to go but no way on Earth would I be able to/be allowed to :3

2. I'd go for Antarctica. But London seems to be a pretty popular choice, so yeah, I'm easy =D


----------



## Jetx (Nov 10, 2008)

I fall into the "my parents are stupid" category.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 10, 2008)

Jetx said:


> I fall into the "my parents are stupid" category.


Me too. I don't even tell them I use forums (and by extension, what a forum _is_ (they're technophobes XD)) because I know they'd leap straight to "everyone on the Internet apart from you is a paedophile omg omg omg" mode.


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 10, 2008)

You know at first I thought this was real. European TCoDians are lucky, since they are so close to each other. Well, this would be an excuse to finally go somewhere thats not in the US and do it by plane...

As for location, I'm all for Antartica! Cold weather I love you so.


----------



## Minish (Nov 10, 2008)

superyoshi888 said:


> You know at first I thought this was real. European TCoDians are lucky, since they are so close to each other. Well, this would be an excuse to finally go somewhere thats not in the US and do it by plane...
> 
> As for location, I'm all for Antartica! Cold weather I love you so.


How are all European TCoDians closer to eachother than North American TCoDians? @_@ You live in the same country. We live in the same continent.

Sure, it's a bit of a titchy continent, but still... xP It doesn't make travelling around it any more easier than travelling around the US.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 10, 2008)

1.TcoDcon!TcoDcon!TcoDco-*slap* 
Ah DUH!
Let's a make it in..uh,I dunno.
What if someone here made a TcoDcon Webnethighwaythingie... and we went there?


----------



## Jetx (Nov 10, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Me too. I don't even tell them I use forums (and by extension, what a forum _is_ (they're technophobes XD)) because I know they'd leap straight to "everyone on the Internet apart from you is a paedophile omg omg omg" mode.


How on earth have you managed to avoid letting your parents see you're on a forum? o_O

Mine aren't so bad. They have no problem with me talking to people (though they do think it's 'sad') but they would get very suspicious if they heard people on the internet wanted to meet up with me. :/
Unless I showed them holding up a piece of paper addressing them personally on webcam or something.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 10, 2008)

Jetx said:


> How on earth have you managed to avoid letting your parents see you're on a forum? o_O


They have little to no interest in what I'm doing.

Plus they've barely grasped what the Internet is. I'd like to see the day when they'd know a forum if it danced up to them naked and started throwing cheese at them.


----------



## octobr (Nov 10, 2008)

1. Likely no. Uh. Yeah, no. 

2. South africa.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 11, 2008)

Heck Yes.

Ummm, could we hold it on the flea on the wing on the fly on the frog on the bump on the log in the hole in the bottom of the sea?


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 11, 2008)

Blastoise428 said:


> Heck Yes.
> 
> Ummm, could we hold it on the flea on the wing on the fly on the frog on the bump on the log in the hole in the bottom of the sea?


You seriously understood that? God, its near impossible to understand Peter's singing sometimes...


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 11, 2008)

YES YES YES YES YES YES



Ayame said:


> Maybe we could all go to Antarctica so everyone would have to travel majorly.  We'd practically have a whole continent to ourselves.





Jason-Kun said:


> And we would spread the Con out over the entire thing...and maybe decide to live there and turn it into our own country.


:D Brilliant. 

The problem is that my parents are, well:



Mike the Foxhog said:


> I don't even tell them I use forums (and by extension, what a forum _is_ (they're technophobes XD)) because I know they'd leap straight to "everyone on the Internet apart from you is a paedophile omg omg omg" mode.


And I don't think going to Antartica with a bunch of strangers I met on the internet will make them very happy. 

Another problem with having lots of TCoDcons in lots of places is that not many people will show up. The Europeans will probably not go to the US con and vice versa. Then we won't get to meet as many people, which will destroy the whole purpose of this. 

Unless we have a travel group, where we start at, say, the North Pole, pass by different cities and members can join when the group passes by. So then we can all be together and travel around to lots of countries, finally stopping at Antartica. We can travel across the whole world! 

I can see it now. "'Internet Friends March Across the World' A group of people, calling themselves TCoDians, attempt to travel across the world and visit every single country..." 

:D


----------



## Scizor King (Nov 11, 2008)

Crazy Linoone said:


> I can see it now. "'Internet Friends March Across the World' A group of people, calling themselves TCoDians, attempt to travel across the world and visit every single country..."
> 
> :D


That is BRILLIANT.

I would love a TCoDcon. Of course, my parents would kill me if I tried this, but oh well.


----------



## Icalasari (Nov 11, 2008)

1. Mebbeh. Depends on my parents/if it is held when I am living on my own
2. Make it where the most members are located


----------



## Valor (Nov 11, 2008)

Eevee said:


> can we make it #tcodcon instead


I'd approve, but G8tr still has me banned. That hurts, man.

As for a REAL con, I have NEVER attended any sort of convention in my life, so sure, why the hell not. Mostly so I can meet Zhorken, Eevee, and opal.


----------



## Abwayax (Nov 11, 2008)

I'd go only for the fact that being an asshole in real life is much more fun than being an asshole on the internet.

The only other reason I'd go if I wasn't invited in the first place. See above.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm not sure if I'd be able to go. Sure, I could just say I want to go to London or whatever, but I have two autistic brothers, and my mom doesn't think they could go on a plane ride. Sure, a car ride is fine, but I don't like really long car rides within the state, much less outside it. The point is that I'd prefer the summer either way, even if the weather's bad.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice idea, but it wouldn't be practical for me, considering that the nearest members to me are in Australia.

I'm so cut off from the rest of this forum. D:


----------



## xkze (Nov 11, 2008)

approving of #tcodcon

Sorry I don't know many of you non-#tcodgoers well enough. ]:

also I'd have to say if there were going to be any sort of practicality involved, we'd need two on either side of the US and maybe two in Europe. But that would be.. impractical also. so.


----------



## H-land (Nov 11, 2008)

Cirrus said:


> How are all European TCoDians closer to eachother than North American TCoDians? @_@ You live in the same country. We live in the same continent.


I'm betting it's how most of the Europeans here are British, and how Europe, generally speaking, has a much higher population density than most of the US, but then, I could be wrong.

Anyway, to be quite frank, holding a CoDcon in Antarctica would be _bloody stupid._ There is _no reason on Earth to go there_, and upon getting there, there would be _nothing to do_ (except bother penguins and researchers and try to stay warm). I would like to make it publicly know too that I detest cold weather.

But, yes. It might make sense to have two, or even three, CoDcons. #tcod goers, mostly, but. One somewhere in the UK or England, and one or two in America- possibly one near St. Louis, or one around Nashville or somewhere and one somewhere on the west coast (in Northern California or Oregon, I'd imagine). Just based on the nearly bimodal distribution of population in the US that means that the geographical center of the country is pretty much just cropland and ranches, and the fact that most people living on the west side of the country live in Washington, Oregon, Colorado, California or Arizona. (Admittedly, the center of the east is pretty rural, too, but I somehow imagine it as being less so than the plains states.)

Who am I kidding, though? I honestly doubt anything'll ever really happen on any sort of a large scale.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Nov 11, 2008)

I'd go if it were in London~ Oh yes, I'm going to England in like two years, so if it were in two years and in London, well I'd SO be there. (I convinced my mom to pay for the trip, hurrah~! She told me I deserved it, because she paid for a trip similar to this for my sister, so now it's my turn. We need to SAVE SAVE SAVE dammit. That's why it'll take two years. And yes, I know, it is a lot of money. )

Of course, it would also be a bit more convient for me within the US, but eh. I'd go if it were in London, I've always wanted to go to England anyway.

And I lovelovelove Linoone's idea. It is AWESOMENOCITY.


----------



## Zeph (Nov 11, 2008)

Honalululand said:


> Anyway, to be quite frank, holding a CoDcon in Antarctica would be _bloody stupid._ There is _no reason on Earth to go there_, and upon getting there, there would be _nothing to do_ (except bother penguins and researchers and try to stay warm). I would like to make it publicly know too that I detest cold weather.


I somehow think they were joking.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 11, 2008)

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> I'd go if it were in London~ Oh yes, I'm going to England in like two years, so if it were in two years and in London, well I'd SO be there. (I convinced my mom to pay for the trip, hurrah~! She told me I deserved it, because she paid for a trip similar to this for my sister, so now it's my turn. We need to SAVE SAVE SAVE dammit. That's why it'll take two years. And yes, I know, it is a lot of money. )
> 
> Of course, it would also be a bit more convient for me within the US, but eh. I'd go if it were in London, I've always wanted to go to England anyway.
> 
> And I lovelovelove Linoone's idea. It is AWESOMENOCITY.


Why not hold it in Arylettopia? =D


Zephyrous Castform said:


> I somehow think they were joking.


Have you learned nothing?

Whenever Mike seems to be joking, 99.9% of the time he's deadly serious >=)


----------



## Mad MOAI (Nov 11, 2008)

1. Even better than anything I've ever imagined.
2a. Somewhere between America and England, for example somewhere you wouldn't have to plane as far to go. There are some of us from England, and some from the US/Canada, so it'd be troubling to fly somewhere just for a con...
2b. The time would be one where both English and American people are awake, but that would be hard to figure out.


----------



## Alexi (Nov 11, 2008)

Cryptica said:


> 2a. Somewhere between America and England, for example somewhere you wouldn't have to plane as far to go. There are some of us from England, and some from the US/Canada, so it'd be troubling to fly somewhere just for a con...


Between America and England...in the Atlantic Ocean? o.O Omg TCoD cruise! :D


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 12, 2008)

Well, I'd show up if I could. Wouldn't be a very official TCoDcon without me, would it?

It should so be in Iceland. D: It's between America and Europe, and with all the economic crap, exchange rates are making it a lot cheaper to go to Iceland than it used to be. Plus, I wouldn't need to fly anywhere. :P


----------



## Dewgong (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm all up for Iceland.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Nov 12, 2008)

Valor said:


> I'd approve, but G8tr still has me banned. That hurts, man.


This is why I could not attend a #tcodcon.  I wish Feral would lighten up a bit!

I'm for an Icelandic con location, may I suggest Reykjavik?


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 12, 2008)

There's not a lot of locations in Iceland beyond Reykjavík, dear. :P Unless you wish to count the technically separate towns that are directly adjacent to Reykjavík. And it would generally be a waste of time to go anywhere other than Reykjavík, since Reykjavík has me, more than half of the rest of the population and just about every location where holding any sort of convention would be sensible.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Nov 12, 2008)

A bigger forum I frequent actually holds occasional meet-ups for various regions.

I'd go to a TCoDcon most likely.

Will there be drinking involved?


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 12, 2008)

Lots and lots. We could all get wasted together :D

But seriously, you UK kids with cool parents (or non-UK ones with even cooler parents). Keep your calendars free for, uh, sometime in May and then come to London.


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 12, 2008)

Not me. I don't drink. :(


----------



## Zora of Termina (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm up for Iceland. Iceland's cool and I got a friend who lives there who ain't been online in a while. I'd like to find her while I'm there.

Plus there'd be no parental permission involved since I'd pay for it myself. :D


----------



## nastypass (Nov 12, 2008)

:(

I'd support an Icelandic #tcodcon but I a) do not speak a word of Icelandic and b) am scared shitless by planes.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't drink either (can't legally anyway but that doesn't stop most people, does it), but it would be totally awesome to watch everyone else get wasted. Wasted people are funny and watching half of TCoD get stone drunk would be worth it.

um I mean sure! I love all of you guys and it would just be peachy-keen to meet all of you at a con one day!

...no I probably wouldn't go unless I could watch everyone get wasted, because I hate people and talking to them over the internet is generally as close as I care to get when I have a say in things. You're (almost) all awesome as long as I don't actually have to _meet_ you.


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 12, 2008)

Uh, not to be noobish or anything, but what exactly is #tcod?

Iceland would be perfect for me. Now the only that would stop me from going are expenses and the little fact that I have never been on a plane before and thus am a little afraid to.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Nov 12, 2008)

Crazy Linoone said:


> :D Brilliant.
> 
> The problem is that my parents are, well:
> 
> ...


Thank you. And yes, that'd be epic, even if it'd takes years to finish. I'd join.


----------



## octobr (Nov 12, 2008)

Walker said:


> :(
> 
> I'd support an Icelandic #tcodcon but I a) do not speak a word of Icelandic and b) am scared shitless by planes.


it's ok we can hold hands




also @ comment in response to comment with the flea on the wing on the fly on the frog on the bump on the log on the hole in the bottom of the sea -- did you seriously think that the hole in the bottom of the sea was from family guy or something oh god you poor people (just fyi hole in the bottom sea is a wonderful song I highly recommend it)


----------



## Eevee (Nov 12, 2008)

link008 said:


> Will there be drinking involved?


drinking is lame

let's have it in amsterdam


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 12, 2008)

Eevee said:


> drinking is lame
> 
> let's have it in amsterdam


for weed and titties


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 12, 2008)

link008 said:


> Will there be drinking involved?


Yes.

But only of tea. And much cod shall be eaten too.


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 12, 2008)

Walker said:


> :(
> 
> I'd support an Icelandic #tcodcon but I a) do not speak a word of Icelandic and b) am scared shitless by planes.


Oh, come on! D: Nobody needs to speak Icelandic! You can speak English to people on the street! Do you think we'd survive with more tourists than natives here if all anybody could speak was a language most people don't even know exists?


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 12, 2008)

> There's not a lot of locations in Iceland beyond Reykjavík, dear. :P Unless you wish to count the technically separate towns that are directly adjacent to Reykjavík. And it would generally be a waste of time to go anywhere other than Reykjavík, since Reykjavík has me, more than half of the rest of the population and just about every location where holding any sort of convention would be sensible.


We _could_ hold it on a boat on a river, but I think the marmalade sky might pose something of a problem.

Also man all you guys saying "somewhere between the US and Europe!" really don't get air travel. :( London probably has the lowest average cost per person of any location.

eta: oh hey easyjet flights in may are pretty cheap


----------



## Zeph (Nov 12, 2008)

link008 said:


> Will there be drinking involved?


I most sincerely hope not. Alcohol disgusts me.

I suppose Iceland would be a good idea, but, similarly to Walker, I'm afraid of air travel, as well as being extremely paranoid about being anywhere near a plate margin...


----------



## Ayame (Nov 12, 2008)

I support TCoDcon in Iceland.  It's fair to Butterfree, and it just seems right.
Besides, Iceland is probably beautiful.
The sad thing is that my parents won't likely drop me off with random strangers.
Where WOULD we hold it, though?  Butterfree's house?  x3
That would be too small, and too personal...


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 12, 2008)

Nah, opal's right, flights to Iceland are horrendously expensive :/
From the UK, it's roughly the same distance to Iceland as it is to southern Italy, but costs about four times as much.



> I most sincerely hope not. Alcohol disgusts me.


Pssh, who said you had to drink? You can just carry some of us home :D


----------



## Zeph (Nov 12, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> Pssh, who said you had to drink? You can just carry some of us home :D


Sounds fun.

So Iceland is theoretically the best location, but financially somewhere in London would probably be best, 'twould seem.


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 12, 2008)

Verne said:


> also @ comment in response to comment with the flea on the wing on the fly on the frog on the bump on the log on the hole in the bottom of the sea -- did you seriously think that the hole in the bottom of the sea was from family guy or something oh god you poor people (just fyi hole in the bottom sea is a wonderful song I highly recommend it)


Actually yes, but I never had heard it before. Here is the song from family guy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yM4MO2i7sss

For some reason I remembered Peter singing it, but it doesn't matter since its still Family Guy.

And can someone PLEASE tell me what #tcod is?


----------



## Retsu (Nov 12, 2008)

<H-land> 1) Do not talk about #tcod
<H-land> 2) Do NOT talk about #tcod


----------



## Capitain Jay (Nov 13, 2008)

I'd totally go. I mean yes my parents would probably say no but still. and I'd totally go to Iceland. yeah.

also people all of you complaining about aeroplanes or airplanes or whatever you call them wherever you are

do you not realise that everywhere on the earth can be reached by a combination of sea and land travel seriously I quite believe that a ferry to anywhere you'd want to go is cheaper than air travel unless it's somewhere like Italy where there's like a tiny gap where you can sail through if you were in a yacht (there might not be my knowledge of the world is pretty rubbish) but then again this is _Iceland_ which is surrounded by water so there's bound to be a port somewhere

of course if you're on the west coast of America, then you're probably right with going with air travel
seeing that if you wanted to take a ferry then you'd have to head through the ARCTIC CIRCLE


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 13, 2008)

Ferry travel is a little awkward, very time-consuming and if you want to travel decently (a in, have a cabin where you can sleep and bring a decent amount of luggage), pretty pricey as well. 
From Plymouth to the Port of Roscoff it takes six hours. France and England are practically touching on the map. Ferries are just slow ):


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 13, 2008)

Wales. Preferably Cardiff.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 13, 2008)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Wales. Preferably Cardiff.


You're in Cardiff too?


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Nov 14, 2008)

I am in favor of TCoDcon in Iceland; however, it seems extremely expensive. :(
I'm also all in favor of a London TCoDcon (or some suburb of), seeing as flights there are cheapest from the US and /most/ people on here that live in Europe are reasonably close. The only problem for that would be the people on the west coast of America.
Theoretically, and east coast US TCoDcon is also nice, because Europeans and those from the west coast travel roughly the same distance. and our lazy asses on the east coast don't have to go far!
Though having separate TCoDcons for each continent would be fine, but I wouldn't get to see some of the cool people like Butterfree, Tailsy, Vlad, Danni, and opal. :(
However, we also have to take into account the fact that most of us don't live on our own and must have parental consent for something. Like Danni suggested, it would be a good idea for us to get together at a preexisting convention, but it would be ridiculous in the eyes of most parents to cross the Atlantic (and possibly the continental US, for those west coast Americans) for a convention.
A convention in Chicago is a good idea, seeing as I love that city and my parents say they might take us there sometime soon.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Nov 16, 2008)

Who wants to go to KENYA with me? 
What about Saudi Arabia? 

Guam?

Yes, I'd LIKE to go. I probably wouldn't be able to go anywhere, though. My parents are a bit paranoid about 'meeting people on the internet'. Maybe if my friends actually used this forum, it would be cool.

Also, I've never been able to travel a lot because we can't afford it. Ideal location would be in the southern USA, but most desired location would be Iceland or something.

Edit: Hmm. We should make some kind of TCoD location project so that we can know where the majority of users live. Kind of like the Starmen.net one. That one uses Google Maps, so maybe we can make one as well.

Edit 2: Okay, I made the Google Map. That's a long address. If you'd like to be added to the TCoD location project, post where you live and I'll add it.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Nov 16, 2008)

> A convention in Chicago is a good idea


I support this. >>


----------



## Retsu (Nov 16, 2008)

Chicago would work for me as well; it's only about a six-hour drive from here.


----------



## Spoon (Nov 16, 2008)

Chicago could work for me, too :D


----------



## Jason-Kun (Nov 16, 2008)

... said:


> Edit 2: Okay, I made the Google Map. That's a long address. If you'd like to be added to the TCoD location project, post where you live and I'll add it.


Georgia, USA right here.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 16, 2008)

... said:


> Edit 2: Okay, I made the Google Map. That's a long address. If you'd like to be added to the TCoD location project, post where you live and I'll add it.


Cardiff, Wales, UK here.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Nov 16, 2008)

> Edit 2: Okay, I made the Google Map. That's a long address. If you'd like to be added to the TCoD location project, post where you live and I'll add it.


One of the northernmost counties in Illinois, USA is all I'm saying. >>


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Nov 16, 2008)

You guys have been added, along with other people whose locations I randomly remembered. woo~


----------



## xkze (Nov 16, 2008)

let's have it in narnia

we'd need wardrobes though, lots of them, and narnian wood is expensive! it's like making unicorn-hair underwear


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 16, 2008)

Simultaneous TCoDcons all over the world! :o Webcams to communicate!


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 16, 2008)

Cardiff, Wales here.

@ Murkrow: No, but that's the nearest city to me that's not Barry.

EDIT(damn postninja) : A webcam party sounds great! It's free too.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Nov 16, 2008)

That'd be cool, but once again, parents probably wouldn't be pleased.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Nov 16, 2008)

re: webcam party
uhn-tiss uhn-tiss uhn-tiss baby

i support webcam parties but i seem to lack a webcam to participate with D:


----------



## o_O (Nov 16, 2008)

Webcam party would be cool.
I live in Orange County, California.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 16, 2008)

... said:


> That'd be cool, but once again, parents probably wouldn't be pleased.


People have more of a chance being allowed to use a webcam rather than fly God knows how many miles which will rack up quite a lot of money. A decent webcam can cost just about £5-25, which you can get this Christmas.


----------



## Eclipse (Nov 16, 2008)

o_O said:


> I live in Orange County, California.


This.

Fffffff, you guys make me want to dig in my garage to find that webcam. D:

I'd probably be allowed anywhere, virtually. If I ask my parents hard enough and be older then 13. (Which I will be next year, so. >.>)


----------



## GameFreakerZero (Nov 16, 2008)

... said:


> Edit 2: Okay, I made the Google Map. That's a long address. If you'd like to be added to the TCoD location project, post where you live and I'll add it.


London, England.


----------



## Old Catch (Nov 17, 2008)

Add me? Baltimore, Maryland, USA. 

Um. I'm all for meeting in Wales. It's way away from me, but I really want to go there, so.


----------



## Old Catch (Nov 17, 2008)

Add me? Baltimore, Maryland, USA. 

Um. I'm all for meeting in Wales. It's way away from me, but I really want to go there, so.


----------



## Eevee (Nov 17, 2008)

seattle


----------



## nyuu (Nov 17, 2008)

Silver Spring, Maryland, USA.

I don't think I'd be able to leave the continent too easily. Aside from that, I can probably go anywhere during the summer.
edit: assuming it is affordable

Seriously, BiPolarBear?


----------



## Old Catch (Nov 17, 2008)

NWT said:


> Silver Spring, Maryland, USA.
> 
> I don't think I'd be able to leave the continent too easily. Aside from that, I can probably go anywhere during the summer.
> 
> Seriously, BiPolarBear?


About living in Baltimore or wanting to go to Wales?
Regardless, the answer to both is 'yes'. 

Oh yeah, and doesn't surskitty live somewhere in the immediate area?


----------



## Zhorken (Nov 17, 2008)

this is like the fifth map we've attempted  :(

I live in London, Ontario, Canada; I've given out my address before in #tcod but I don't want to post it here because I don't know everyone here and I can't count on non-members not seeing it.  I'm only worried that someone might try and find my phone number and call me and get me in a bit of trouble, though.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Nov 17, 2008)

Maybe this one will go better? :D?

Either way, the map has been updated. yay

I second a meeting in Wales.


----------



## surskitty (Nov 17, 2008)

BiPolarBear said:


> Oh yeah, and doesn't surskitty live somewhere in the immediate area?


Sounds about right.


----------



## nastypass (Nov 17, 2008)

... said:


> Edit 2: Okay, I made the Google Map. That's a long address. If you'd like to be added to the TCoD location project, post where you live and I'll add it.


Akron, Ohio, US here.


----------



## Echo (Nov 17, 2008)

Wow, this thread has come far since my last toolazytoopost visit.
I'm in north Illinois by Zora.


----------



## Negrek (Nov 17, 2008)

Walker said:


> Akron, Ohio, US here.


Akron, seriously? I swear I go past that place like ten times a year the way to/from school. I named a seedot after it.

Honestly don't even know where I live anymore. Somewhere east of the Mississippi. =/


----------



## Zeph (Nov 17, 2008)

> Edit 2: Okay, I made the Google Map. That's a long address. If you'd like to be added to the TCoD location project, post where you live and I'll add it.


Dorchester, England.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 17, 2008)

Bundaberg, Australia.

Though unfortunate as it may seem, I probably wouldn't go to a TCODcon, and if I did, I'd just be boring and uninteresting.

And it would inevitably cost a bit, seeing as the majority of TCoDs are in the Northern Hemisphere, and moving it closer to me would mean more negatives then positives.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 17, 2008)

Canterbury, Kent, England. 

It'd be good if any kind of gathering was during termtime (not over Summer, Christmas or Easter breaks), because it's so much easier to get to places from Kent than from Devon. Devon's in the middle of nowhere ):


----------



## nastypass (Nov 17, 2008)

Negrek said:


> Akron, seriously? I swear I go past that place like ten times a year the way to/from school. I named a seedot after it.


Well, we're not actually in Akron itself, we're actually in some little township about an hour away, but it's the closest city I'd imagine anyone here would recognize.


----------



## Valor (Nov 17, 2008)

Yankton, South Dakota.

So close to Nebraska, I get to experience the joy of yelling at a Nebraskan driver every day.

I HATE Nebraskan drivers with every fiber in my body. Good Lord, only a Nebraskan would turn right in a left turn lane.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Nov 17, 2008)

Bowling Green, Kentucky.

I live in a state that is stereotyped for inbreeding.  West Virginia is worse though.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Nov 17, 2008)

Wiltshire, England, UK here.


----------



## Capitain Jay (Nov 17, 2008)

I uh live in Oadby which is like south-east of Leicester, England, and it's a small place and uh the residents are nice and um

who am I kidding Oadby's like a conjoined parasitic twin of Leicester

I currently support a TCoDcon in Iceland due to SEATRAVELSEATRAVELSEATRAVEL

yes I know it can be pricey but you get to see better views than in an aeroplane and and fresh air and a little shop I mean you gotta have a little shop and yes it can take quite a bit of time and why am I even bothering to argue sea travel you're all gonna take the plane so um yeah.


----------



## Fredie (Nov 18, 2008)

... said:


> Edit 2: Okay, I made the Google Map. That's a long address. If you'd like to be added to the TCoD location project, post where you live and I'll add it.


Dorchester, Dorset, England. Just like Casty.


----------



## Ayame (Nov 18, 2008)

*city removed*
Just put me down as Orange County, kay?
In California.
WOOH ECLIPSE AND OOOOO(x100)HFACE AND I ARE COUNTY BUDDIES.


----------



## Flora (Nov 18, 2008)

I live in Tree City USA...well, Bensalem, PA.  Almost Philly area. :D


----------



## CleoCosette (Nov 20, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> I live in Tree City USA...well, Bensalem, PA.  Almost Philly area. :D


Yay! I'm kind of near you. 
LETS ALL GO TO NEW JOISEY. IT'S GOT GARDENS. Garden State. Yeah. Little hyper there. No, New York City. It's the center of the world. And it's close!


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 21, 2008)

San Jose, California. 

The place where we, supposively, make computers.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Nov 21, 2008)

Geohashing would be pretty cool, but would be way to difficult to pull off.


----------



## H-land (Nov 22, 2008)

Might as well mark me on the map. Central Ohio- Columbus should be close enough for mapping purposes, considering all the other folks marked as "somewhere in (country)"... Couple of miles on my dot's not going to throw anything too far off.


----------

